# Special Hold Down Clamps For Fast Set-up



## cathead (Feb 1, 2016)

These clamps reduce set-up time when mounting a 4 jaw chuck on the rotary table.  The standard
Bridgeport style clamps are too big and require a lot of time to find the right shims and bolts and associated hardware to mount the chuck.  These new clamps can be attached quickly and all the parts will stay
together when I want to mount the chuck.   The correct height spacer cylinders are conveniently bolted
to the clamp and the bolt and nut stay attached as well so the assemblies
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 will be ready when needed.


----------



## ch2co (Feb 1, 2016)

One quick question, what size rotary table and chuck are these?  
Good looking clamps by the way.

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## cathead (Feb 1, 2016)

The table is 12 inch diameter and the chuck is 4 inch.


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 1, 2016)

Ah toe clamps.


----------

